# What's going on??



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I started out looking on google for what I remember was the apbt of the 80s (the way I remember them looking) all I kept getting was American Bullies, is that the way it is now?? so no more pure apbt ?? My understanding is the AB is a mix of apbt & ast ...my liking is a much taller healthier looking dog, I also like them white with patches of red or brindle.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

well your not very picky about how you like your dogs to look. lmao
there are real apbt out there you just gotta find them and its not hard..... your problem is your googling them and your getting people saying these are the best dogs around look at the huge head and she boasts a 100 lbs frame. look at sites that end in .org or 
.edu


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

*thanks*

I was getting upset cause I thought maybe I missed my chance to get a real bloodline pit...I had a pit back in 1984 and then in later years had an American Bulldog (both were white with patches) and both dogs got a bad rap cause I was living in NYC and people there just freaking out thinking my dog were mean. I've always had very well behav'n dogs. Now I'm living in Texas want to find a good pit. Again thanks for the reply, this was my time on this forum after googling...lol.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

If you want the real deal you have to first do your research,dont just buy on impulse.
The real apbt is under attack and hard to find,breeders even harder to find that will sell to you,now many may object to this post but I'm talking about my idea of the "* REAL!"* apbt.Many breeders of this type dont have web sites or frequent computers often,jmo,jmo.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats what i ment about edu and org sites they are not sites geared to sell you they are great tools for non bias research. and your right about people not putting them selves out in the eye of the public. I think that you just have to do your research like 76 said and you will find some good dogs they are out there just keep on keepin on.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

is colby or eli a "real" apbt bloodline?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> is colby or eli a "real" apbt bloodline?


It depends on who you ask. In my opinion yes. Colby is the oldest apbt bloodline still in existance.

Eli was a dog who has defiently produced his share of great ones. I would consider both mentioned as the "real deal".


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

YAY! I take her walking and instead of most ppl asking is that a pit they ask is she colby of course that comes form ppl that are not ignorant too. so i guess you can see it in jayda.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> YAY! I take her walking and instead of most ppl asking is that a pit they ask is she colby of course that comes form ppl that are not ignorant too. so i guess you can see it in jayda.


Well, because Colby is the oldest and one of the most popular bloodlines, some think that EVERY apbt they see is Colby bred. Which is defiently not the case. Most apbts will have Colby in the line WAY BACK, but nowhere near close enough to be considered a Colby dog. Usually people who have an unregistered dog will say they are a "Colby" only because thats all they know about. Same thing usually applies to "Jeep", "Gator", "Eli", or several other names that people who dont know any better use.

If you dont know the true lines to your dog, the best thing to say when someone asks what bloodline your dog is "he/she is unregistered so there is no real way of knowing".


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

no no jayda is registered lol pedigree and all she comes from colby eli jeep and crenshaw


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

tonios said:


> I started out looking on google for what I remember was the apbt of the 80s (the way I remember them looking) all I kept getting was American Bullies, is that the way it is now?? so no more pure apbt ?? My understanding is the AB is a mix of apbt & ast ...my liking is a much taller healthier looking dog, I also like them white with patches of red or brindle.


Honest dogs are still out there. Good luck seeing more than a picture or a story.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

just for the record when i speak of the "real deal",it isn't something i even have,ha!
I've got dangerzone and rescue staff, and you'd be hard pressed to find someone too call that the "real deal",someday i will aquire one however,Honestly the "real deal" is based on performance not all the other b.s people think it is[papers,bloodlines,aesthetic,etc]..


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

:woof:i have the real deal:woof:


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

To the original poster,
It has always been kind of like that. Lots of fad breeders now though. Right now it's the bullies, and ten years ago it was the leggier bandog types, being passed off as pits. You can still find a real pit bull if you look hard. There are still quite few kennels breeding athletic type pure gamebred APBTs. Just keep looking and doing your homework. Maybe hit a few ADBA shows. 
Also, in regards to first post about the ambullies being a cross between staffs and pits...I think there is more then "that" in some of them, because if you look at a well bred amstaff(although some are kept fat), they do not look anything like some of those lowriders or bullies


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

tonios said:


> I started out looking on google for what I remember was the apbt of the 80s (the way I remember them looking) all I kept getting was American Bullies, is that the way it is now?? so no more pure apbt ?? My understanding is the AB is a mix of apbt & ast ...my liking is a much taller healthier looking dog, I also like them white with patches of red or brindle.


People are apprehensive about linking newbs to "the real deal," and I'm talking bloodlines, not current fighters. Unfortunately we/they have good reason to be apprehensive as well. If you know the names, you can find quite a few of them still breeding classic game line dogs.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

To the OP in order to trully get what you are looking for, I say you get out to some shows and find out what you like. I personally like a bigger dog so I wouldnt go with the traditional game line, but its that what you dig then so be it. Basically it all boils down to getting your research in and getting out to some shows or functions and finding what you like.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

tonios said:


> I was getting upset cause I thought maybe I missed my chance to get a real bloodline pit...I had a pit back in 1984 and then in later years had an American Bulldog (both were white with patches) and both dogs got a bad rap cause I was living in NYC and people there just freaking out thinking my dog were mean. I've always had very well behav'n dogs. Now I'm living in Texas want to find a good pit. Again thanks for the reply, this was my time on this forum after googling...lol.


what part of nyc? got my first pit around that time, cant recall having an issues at that time at all with anyone.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

I was living in Manhattan's Lower east side co-op village on east Broadway...and yes I would walk the neighborhood and little old women with their little dog would freak out pick up their dogs and start telling me to take the dog elsewhere specially if I was in my co-op own park/playground. Let me not get started on walking into my building, going up and down the elevator where some refuse to get on with me & my dog...but that was the 80s


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i lived in bk, never really had a problem with people but i cant really speak on les


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey los44, what's up homey! where are living now?? me I moved to the lone star state 2 years ago. Thing are little different down here, Examples: gun ownership unlike NYC everybody got one, driving awhile on the cell its ok, not wearing a helmet while riding a motorcycle is ok...so on and so on. I do miss NYC a bit, the best city in the world.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> :woof:i have the real deal:woof:


WELL CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Not showing off, but I could if I really wanted too. I was letting (los44) a member of this forum who from what he posted live or lived in NYC the fact that moving to Texas for me way a good moved. thank you!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Tonios, BMore was quoting another member. The only thing that sucks about the south is the humidity.


----------



## tonios (Jul 24, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Tonios, BMore was quoting another member. The only thing that sucks about the south is the humidity.


I'm wrong, I' been corrected. Please forgive me. 
I been posting a lot of questions lately only because I find members willing to answer, share info and educate others on this special breed. It may seem that certain question may indeed be silly but I am trying to learn all I can so I too educate others with nothing short on facts


----------

